
Show HN: SuperCoco – A better way to learn Spanish - sharp11
http://supercocoapp.com
======
sharp11
OP here. This is the language learning app that I've always wanted: no typing
and tapping, lots of listening and speaking.

Would love to get feedback from HN community!

